# My baby is growing up :) :(



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gunther is officially 1 year old today. Despite all the illness, frustration, nasty poo eating, and training difficulties, he has made the past year of my life so much happier. I love this dog so much it hurts. I don't want him to grow up.  I need him to stay young forever and never get older where I might lose him. It may sound like a depressing happy birthday wish but I've been struggling with him being unwell for a month now and in 8 1/2 hours he goes to the vet to be checked for lyme disease. I just pray it's as simple as that. 

I love you Gunther. You wake me up happy when you jump up and lick my toes and throw your head on my face. You bring joy to my heart when I come home and you greet me so happily despite my failures as a human. You make me swell with pride when you growl and bark at strangers stopping at our fence to protect me, when you put yourself between me and anyone else who comes close to me, when you obey a command that you've never heard before.

You have brought so many tears of both sorrow and joy to my life. You have made every single day so much more enjoyable.

It's ok if you want to stop growing up now. I will love you forever. 

Happy Birthday to my baby!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Birthday fun with his brother


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Also, Gunther totally posed for that second picture. I tried to take one prior and he blinked and moved so when I lined up the camera again to wait for him to put his head down, he knew what I wanted and laid his head down and waited for me to take the picture.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw happy birthday young guy! And many more to come! 

Wishing both of you all the health and happiness in the world together!

Praying the lymes is negative!

Keep us updated!

<3


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Happy birthday gunther 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: *Gunther*


----------



## lawmarshall (Jun 26, 2014)

happy 1st gunther!<><>


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy birthday Gunther!

Love the pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yay Happy Birthday Gunther !! looking good boy. I cant wait till mine is bigger ! COngrats eli Gunther is very handsome


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! Just got back from vet and store and Gunther is fine. Well, as fine as he can be I guess lol. No lyme disease, no heartworm. He has no parasites of any kind. We are now leaning more towards a GI problem.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Gunther


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Gunther! Wishing you and your family lots of health ,happiness and fun.


----------

